# What do you use as a bathroom in your barn?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Both of the barns I've been at recently have had actual bathrooms.

Otherwise just a stall is fine.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I hate to admit it, but I have used an empty stall! I figure if the horses pee and poop in there, a little more won't hurt :lol:. Thankfully there are a lot of options out there, camping/hunting stores carry things like 5 gallon buckets with a toilet seat attachment, and you put a bag in before using it. Usually with cat litter or a special gel.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

being a guy I just go in the corner of a ditry stall, behind the barn or in the trees away from people/cars...lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

A stall in the barn.

Or a bush behind the barn. 

Both work just fine.

I've gone in my horse trailer (horse portion) many times at horse shows/rodeos, only because my trailer is a heck of a lot closer than the porta-potty and it's faster.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I suppose this wouldn't work for you folks in the developed world. But I'll spend a couple weeks at a time on the ranch up in the Cordilleras.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of those little houses hiding behind some trees. They are popular here, or Porta Potties. A 5 gal bucket with a wood cover works well in the trailer. I even cut a largish hole one one piece to make it more comfy, then covered with another. Toss in 1/2 gal of sand or shavings and no odor.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's one thing to pee in the stall, but another to poo in it. unless you can dig way down deep. we just pee'd in the stalls, and if we needed to poo, it was a bit of a walk to some good bushes out in the pasture.

we now have a portapotty. Yeah!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I use the bathroom in the owners house (they don't mind). If no one is home or they are sleeping it's the bushes behind the barn. I always carry tissue in the glove box.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been spoiled I've always had a bathroom to use, but will use a porta-potty or a bucket with a lid at shows or out camping.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

DH bought one of those toilet seats that goes on a 5 gallon bucket...put some shavings in a bag, install....voila! Instant potty. He got 2...1 for the horse trailer, and one for the barn, where the office and bathroom have yet to be finished! One of these days.....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

beau159 said:


> A stall in the barn.
> 
> Or a bush behind the barn.
> 
> ...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The barns I board at have always had porta-potties, but I hate using them. I have used a stall when no one was around, but usually I just hold it until I go home or somewhere else with a flush toilet.

I'm moving barns in a couple weeks and they have a flush toilet. One of many luxuries I'm looking forward to ;-)


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

When there is no other choice, a stall or even a horse trailer will do. The horses sure don't mind and in a busy barn it helps to enlist a "lookout" to stand outside!  We are lucky enough to have a Portapot at the barn. It costs about $90 a month for the BOs and is always pretty clean.

Even so, there a several people at the barn who are squeamish about it and will sneak off into the indoor arena!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If I need to pee, the horse's stall or behind a tree/bush is fine. At my stable they've got a portapotty that gets cleaned by the servicing company weekly and is the cleanest one I've ever seen, so I use that, even over the indoor bathroom in the office building, because the portapotty is cleaner!

On the road/traveling, stall, bush or in the back of my trailer. I don't do a bucket, the shavings are fine. I find a real bathroom if I need to do anything other than pee. I have to be careful though- my gelding will pee when anyone does, so you've gotta be careful to stand clear before you start going or you're gonna have to quickstep outta his splash zone. :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

As someone who has IBS when you gotta go you gotta go ! We don't have toilets at my Agistment :/ we have cane fields and bushes pick one lol otherwise you have to hold it but in my case that's practically impossible..


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

its hard being a woman! 
squat and pee goes on your pants and boots wahhhhhh! 
flies and mosquitos and omg poison ivy .....one time at show in SW a Gila monster waiting in a corner where I was going to go thank God a friend Male!!!! said errrr get up real sloww and walk towards me 
Out with a horse or in pasture I have hidden behind the groupand beem left behind (lol) a number i
of times for the USA to watch me. sigh.
try to carry a few tissues with you Scotts, and they will break down really fast. 
stall? no because I will have to clean it up - go figure????? 
one barn you couldnt put any paper in nor flush without praying to porcelain god it would'nt erupt on you. loaded revolver. 
I feel okay getting off our tractor while doing the fields and sort of hiding next to a tractor.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheri Williams said:


> its hard being a woman!
> squat and pee goes on your pants and boots wahhhhhh!


It's doable, you just gotta know how to do it. :lol: 

Last night, I faced this very dilemma. I was at my best friend's grandma's house feeding my best friend's horses and had to pee super bad. I was about to just pop a squat in an empty stall, but then my best friend's dad walked up and it got super awkward. :icon_rolleyes:

Makes me VERY glad that my barn has a porta-potty that is well-maintained.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It's doable, you just gotta know how to do it. :lol:


:lol: I grew up on a farm so I have considerable squatting experience. It's also a good skill to have while running (well on runs, not exactly WHILE running :wink. That being said, I am super happy our barn has an actual toilet!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I grew up hiking and camping. My parents were also ones that if you had to go while on a road trip, they'd just stop by the side of the road and let you find a bush. :lol:


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Geez, I guess I lucked out. My barn has a small covered pavillon equipped with a kitchen and fridge always stocked with bottled water, 2 bathrooms, picnic benches for seating with ceiling fans, and even a soda vending machine.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Geez, I guess I lucked out. My barn has a small covered pavillon equipped with a kitchen and fridge always stocked with bottled water, 2 bathrooms, picnic benches for seating with ceiling fans, and even a soda vending machine.


Yeah you did. LOL Our lesson barn is similar. I always say it's nicer than my house and I'm really not joking. It even has a couch. Where we keep our horses is much simpler but still we're lucky enough to have a toilet.


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

I ice fish (and regular fish) so I'm quite used to the squatting thing (Squatted one time and ended up going through the thin ice at the shoreline). Went to Alaska where we fished on a river 24/7 (could not go on land as it was all reservation) and had to learn to take care of business with a male guide in the boat. He told me to just "hang it over" the edge of the boat at first, but I'm bottom heavy and that was NEVER going to work (unless he wanted to pull me out of the water with my pants down to my knees!) Although I know there are women out there who can pee standing up with no "help", I bought a device that makes it easy to pee standing up, and it folds up and fits in my fishing vest pocket.

I have no issues with peeing at the barn... it's when someone has do take care of the other business that this becomes more of an issue. I think we're going to get a lid for a 5 gallon bucket (or a Luggable Loo) and put in some cat litter.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

There is no way to make this not sound crude, but this thread is what I like about women who love horses. You might be surprised how many so called "country girls" (bar flies) won't even go camping because of the toilet situation. 

I won't bother giving you the guy perspective, we have it easy.


----------



## rorybagleys (Jan 12, 2016)

A five gallon bucket with a lid works pretty well for number two.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I've commented before but I also grew up in the country on 15 acres where if you had to go you just squatted behind a tree or something. Although now if you have to go in a bush or cane field I always watch out for snakes wouldn't be to happy if I was bit on the butt by one.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I used to be pretty squeamish, but I'm a runner with IBS. Needless to say, there have been numerous times where a clump of bushes or even tall grass becomes your best friend. After dealing with that for a number of years, I'm OK to go just about anywhere. I have my horses at home, so normally I just go into the house to use the bathroom. We used to use the 5 gallon pails with the lid for camping, but just bought a trailer with a real bathroom. Although, there's something to be said about going out amongst nature...lol.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My horses are in my back yard, so...I use the out of doors, shielded from any neighbors. I loved my Amish farrier, but he had a bad habit of peeing in the corner of my stall, instead of asking to use the bathroom in the House, or doing like I do when I have a full day of chores. 
GEE WHIZ!! I have to clean that up, along with my horse's mess. YUCK!!
I only let my two new barn kitties use the stalls as a litter box and it's because I have lost so many cats that I want THEM to spend all of their time after dark, IN the barn.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I live in the woods and am so used to peeing outside I think absolutely nothing of it. Outside is far more common than in, frankly. One needs to check for poison oak before squatting. 

When I'm down at the pasture I do make an effort to shield myself from the road. I wouldn't want to shock anyone.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry I am having trouble replying to the correct message! lol.


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

The fact that a barn would not have a bathroom is new to me, I've always had one! xD


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Fantelle said:


> The fact that a barn would not have a bathroom is new to me, I've always had one! xD


Lucky duck! While the "running water" part is normal for a barn, running the sewer or septic lines prevents a lot of people from putting in bathrooms and drains when they build barns and outbuildings in the places I've lived. Trying to establish the appropriate slope for drainage of the pipes when the buildings may be some distance apart and dealing with the terrain you're trying to build on can make it hugely expensive, so many people just don't bother. You've got to have some $$ and be high end to ritz it up with indoor plumbing!  

If I ever get to build a barn, I'll be looking into those composting toilets since it'll just be me and maybe an occasional friend/visitor, so the "imputs" should be low enough for it to be reasonable.


----------

